# pachnoda marginata grubs for live food



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I brought a few of these as a bit of variety for my reps and I'd like to have a go at raising some to adults to try breeding them.
But what do you use for the substrate if your planning on feeding the grubs to your reps?
Because I thought stuff like oak etc was bad for reptiles but that seems to be the recommended substrate for the grubs. 

Many thanks,

Adam


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

A mixture of peat, compost and general soil, along with lots of rotten white flakey wood. The best bet is to go to a woodland and look for rotten logs and stuff. I riasie lods of various fruit beetles on the same mixture. 

Jay


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

ialways got mites when i tried to breed these, tried 3 times and every time i got mites! they used to kill the grubs in their cocoons.


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> A mixture of peat, compost and general soil, along with lots of rotten white flakey wood. The best bet is to go to a woodland and look for rotten logs and stuff. I riasie lods of various fruit beetles on the same mixture.
> 
> Jay


Cool my only worry is that I'm going to be feeding some of the grubs to my other animals and am just worried about what they eat!! (i.e. Tannins in oak leaves and oils from pine etc) Do you wash or bake the mulch from the woods to kill off any nasty's?


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

freeze it for 24 hours maybe?


----------

